# Show us the twinns!



## schwinnut (Sep 27, 2013)

Schwinn Twinns that is! Wonder how many of these are still in circulation. Here's a pic of mine. I rode it on the last day of summer at the mission beach boardwalk in San Diego. lots of thumbs ups and a few comments about how the bit%h must have fallen off. ")


----------



## sbusiello (Sep 27, 2013)

tht is awesome. i never knew they had stingray tandems!


----------



## bricycle (Sep 27, 2013)

twin seats count?


----------



## schwinnut (Sep 27, 2013)

The 20" tandems built in 1968 were a one year only manufacture.


----------



## rlhender (Sep 27, 2013)

Here is my green one, I just sold the coppertone one that I had..This one will be at ML for sale


----------



## detroitbike (Sep 27, 2013)

What did they make like 10,000?
  I personally Have 3 right now.
   Here's 2 of them:


----------



## REC (Sep 29, 2013)

*The Green Mini-Twinn Thread*

I have not taken any photos of this since it came home. It is currently hangin from the rafters in the shed while I gather the pieces up to rebuild it into ride worthy condition. It was (still is) a mess - but it was not too expensive to begin with, though NOT the $75 deal I have heard of.

Ladies and Gentlemen, This is Lee. First name Ug.





REC


----------



## vuniw (Jul 23, 2014)

I was browsing through threads about mini twinns and came across this one. Figured I should throw my two cents in


----------



## bashton (Apr 20, 2016)

Here's mine; original paint and most everything else other than the tires! Found just last summer in Traverse City, Michigan at the annual town bike sale.

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member; Home of the Muscle Bike "Show within a Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------



## sfhschwinn (Apr 21, 2016)

Mine. Before and after converting to a 5 speed with a disc brake, but I plan on installing an atom drum brake as I have a 36 spoke s2.


----------



## REC (Apr 23, 2016)

REC said:


> *The Green Mini-Twinn Thread*
> 
> I have not taken any photos of this since it came home. It is currently hangin from the rafters in the shed while I gather the pieces up to rebuild it into ride worthy condition. It was (still is) a mess - but it was not too expensive to begin with, though NOT the $75 deal I have heard of.
> 
> ...



UPDATE to 2015: After two years of lookin' at Ug Lee, it became a "needs to get something done" kind of thing. They did NOT come red that I know of, but I like it like that!




Not Ug Lee anymore
REC


----------

